# My Newest Small Horse



## CLC Stables (Oct 25, 2010)

So this is my new pony. Image of Victory CLC. He is sired by the 2009 Modern Performance Pony of the Year, and the 2010 Congress Grand Champion Modern Stallion, Over...........CREATED IN HIS IMAGE, a son of Spit N Image. He is out of the World and Congress Champion mare Pony Vistas Victoria Secret.

I have high hopes for this little guy.


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Oct 26, 2010)

Very nice, congrats!!!!


----------



## Matt73 (Oct 26, 2010)

What a handsome boy! Congrats


----------



## OhHorsePee (Oct 26, 2010)

Congrats on your boy! Can't wait to see him clipped in the Spring!


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Oct 26, 2010)

Wow, he is gorgeous! Love those long, skinny legs and how beautifully his (long) neck is set on. He's a winner!!!


----------



## afoulk (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey Rob

Congratulations on your new colt. Looks like a nice boy to me

Arlene


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Oct 26, 2010)

What a handsome fellow.....very nice pony !



Congrats to you !


----------



## Woodland Acres Farm (Oct 26, 2010)

Oh boy is he amazing. Love that long neck and shoulder set.You should have lots of fun showing him!


----------



## disneyhorse (Oct 26, 2010)

Well I've seen both of his parents show in the driving ring, so I'm excited to see what you can do with this guy!

I look forward to future pictures! Congrats!

Andrea


----------



## crponies (Oct 27, 2010)

He is a cutie! I love his neck and long legs.


----------



## midnight star stables (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice looking boy! I bet he can trot too



Congrats!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 1, 2010)

Very nice,,,,



I like him a lot! Keep us updated as to how he shows. Congrats!!


----------

